# [A] Nethersturm <Eskapismus> sucht...



## Liverflukes (22. April 2008)

Hallo liebe Nethersturmler!

Die Gilde <Eskapismus> sucht noch Verstärkung zum Aufbau ihres eigenen 25er Raids. Was bieten wir? Familiärer Umgang miteinander und stets gut gelaunte Leute. TS und Forum sowieso. Zurzeit gehen wir einmal pro Woche nach Kara (clear), Gruul (clear "with a little help from our friends") und zweimal nach ZA sowie regelmäßig Heroinis. Da wir in der Vergangenheit oft Probleme mit der Einstellung und dem Verhalten so genannter Partnergilden hatten bauen wir nun unseren eigenen Raid auf. Wir sind keine 24/7 extrem-Raid-Gilde und wollen dies auch nie werden, haben aber den Anspruch den Endgamecontent gemeinsam zu erleben. Dazu greifen wir auf eine große Gruppe voll und teilweise episch equipter Leute und eine Raidleitung mit großer Erfahrung zurück, welche diesen Content auch schon kennt.

Was wir suchen sind Leute die sich selbst ans Limit spielen wollen und in einer guten und harmonischen Atmosphäre als Gruppe Erfolge feiern wollen. Da die meisten von uns ein RL haben und immer mal wieder zur Arbeit / Schichtarbeit müssen setzen wir unsere Raidtermine von Woche zu Woche individuell fest (Groupcalendar).

Was erwarten wir von Dir?

- Spaß am Spiel
- Teamfähigkeit
- Grundverständnis deiner Klasse
- Kritikfähigkeit
- Gutes Equip und das Wissen darum

Wenn du Interesse hast dann /w ingame am besten "Ivicia", "Brazo" oder "Núramon" an

Danke
Lg Liver


----------



## Liverflukes (29. April 2008)

/push und Ergänzung: 

Folgende Klassen sind gerne willkommen:

Feraldudu
Schattenpriester
Jäger
Ele-Schamis
Schurken
Off-Krieger
Hexenmeister
Healdudus
Healschamis
Tankadins
und Eulen

bewerbt euch weiterhin am besten ingame bei "Ivicia" oder "Brazo / Núramon"


----------



## Liverflukes (6. Mai 2008)

/push

und unser armorylink: http://armory.wow-europe.com/guild-info.xm...apismus&p=1

wir suchen immernoch ^^


----------



## Liverflukes (13. Mai 2008)

Edit: Raidstatus vom 12.5.08

Kara - clear (2 Gruppen pro Woche)
Gruul - clear (1x pro Woche)
ZA - 2/6 
FDS 1/4


----------

